# 2.0T FSI Oil Pump related simple question, expert advice please!!



## DatagatePdx (Mar 22, 2017)

The whole problem started with the classic 2.0T FSI engine HPFP failure, causing camshaft damage and you know the story..I ended up rebuilding the the whole bottom end, along with timing belt, water pump, new bearings etc..I replaced the oil pump/balance shaft module as since it was seized, and wrapped it up by putting the oil pan on and all is good, and then the oh shoot moment hit me, when I grabbed the rag to wipe my hands guess what I revealed hiding under the rag? It's the plastic snap on cover that covers the oil pump sprocket and the chain.
Yup..I forgot to put it on!! It's been a dang long day, so my question here is how important to have the plastic cover on the oil pump? What role does it really play and the 1000 point bonus question is..Should I put it apart again just to put that plastic cover on? Is it worth the trouble or would I be just fine without it?

Eagerly waiting on your responses! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Protective plate/chain guard put it back on, VW put it there for a reason they are not going to spend money if it is not needed. Hate to see you have to go back and redo the work you have done so far.


----------



## DatagatePdx (Mar 22, 2017)

GTI's said:


> Protective plate/chain guard put it back on, VW put it there for a reason they are not going to spend money if it is not needed. Hate to see you have to go back and redo the work you have done so far.



Judging by the look of it all it does is to cover the chain and the sprocket, an area of which when in function is soaked in oil at all times anyways. I'm inclined towards not to bother with it , until I hear a professional opinion. I think I'll call a few VAG shops around today. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

GTI's said:


> Protective plate/chain guard put it back on, VW put it there for a reason they are not going to spend money if it is not needed. Hate to see you have to go back and redo the work you have done so far.


While that may be true, there's lots of bits and pieces that are totally unnecessary and even cause problems. Some cars came with some kind of deflector around the rear brakes that rattles and most people just remove. A large spring fell out of the seat on the old Passat and I found out it was a common occurrence and just leaving it out had no effect.

However, without seeing where it's installed to get an idea of its purpose, I would be hesitant to give any advice to just leave it off. My suspicion is that it prevents oil from sloshing against the chain, preventing uneven loading on the chain and possibly to prevent the chain from whipping up the oil into a foam. Both would only be significant in aggressive driving conditions.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Location of where part installs










Installed on engine right side of pic












"prevent the chain from whipping up the oil into a foam." 

A form of Windage tray


----------



## DatagatePdx (Mar 22, 2017)

That does make a lot of sense! But I'm definitely not talking about the Windage Tray, it's the one on the right hand side on your second pic where you show the pump separately, it goes on the side of the pump. Here I'll add a few pics as well.
Anyways, a quick update on my situation. I called the VW dealership and talked to a VW mechanic, he said he would go thru the trouble and put it on so back to square one. Lol. Good lesson learned here, I already tore it apart and put it back on in the last couple of hours, now I'll put the oil pan back on. 
Also I see people on here talking about oil pan job being a 30 min or less job, I'll guarantee anybody who does it less than 30 minutes is doing it wrong!
Man, just to clean up sealant residue and prep work on the both surfaces takes at least 1 hour!! There's no cutting corners on this. It needs done right , especially the liquid sealant residue inside the bolt holes. SMH..


----------



## aluthman (Oct 1, 2013)

I ran my engine for 48k miles without it and had no issues. I ended up rebuilding it due to oil consumption which I blame on the installing shop because they let it idle for 30 minutes after it's first start.


----------

